# Bloody Gone And Done It Now!



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Never really had the inclination to get one of these before, but its was such a bargain I could not resist, and has UT/GMT display so that was the only excuse I needed







not into quartz much, but I have a feeling this one is going to grow on me.......all I need now is a nice bracelet (titanium?) will probably cost more than the watch cost me!







I must say though since taking the piccy I have removed the strap (kevlar) and cleaned it up a lot and it comes up a treat with a fibre glass pencil, tried it on the back first as I wasn't sure about cleaning titanium but it seems to work great. The watch had a service 18months ago when a new crystal was fitted and the usual WR testing etc.....and although I prefer metal I might take a look at some of Roy's leather straps, they might suit it quite well.

Looking forward to checking the quoted accuracy of +/- 0.1 sec day









Well here it is.......I suppose I could have posted in the swiss forum as well?


















Even being titanium mostly it still wieghs in at 60gms

Best regards David

ps.....the bloody thing was a real bugger to photograph with the squint and squirt, might take few in the studio when I get it all finished.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's nice David









Thought about getting one of those myself. What year is it?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure just yet, it's obviously an early version because of the knurled crown, the later versions have concentric rings on the crown. I will be searching for the serial number on the web, must be able to check the age from those I hope?

The later version has a better bezel I think, a little more sublte with a matt finish.....although a bit of bling always looks good when I'm cruising in the hummer









Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice one David,

For me, it was a close-call between that and aBreitling Aerospace....sometimes I half-wish that I'd chosen the Omega









Roger


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like that David







.

Do Omega keep the modules in stock for a reasonable period of time in case the unthinkable happens







?

Sorry to be a misery guts  .


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I had an Omega Seamster (the nice black one!!) quartz and it was the most accurate watch I have owned. I set it by the atomic clock and over a 5 week period it had lost less than *one second*!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one, it looks good. Dare I be vulgar and ask what you picked it up for? No offence meant if you want to keep that to yourself.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No problem.....it looked much worse than it actually is so I guess there was not so much interest in it, I paid just over Â£400 for it, came with the outer box, special EVA suit material covered innner box, cards and bills for service recently......I thought it was a bargain, I know you can pick them up new for a shade over Â£800 now but the list is still Â£1800









I'm very happy with it......all works great and it really is growing on me, and yes......it has got an 80dB alarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Apparently Omega will keep spares for this model for at least 10 years, or so I have been told......


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a really good price , you must be well pleased. Enjoy it!


----------

